# look derailleur cable guides - nice or necessary?



## shipspeed (Apr 20, 2008)

the little guys the arrow is pointing too. are they nice or necessary? in other words, can i safely remove them and route the cables directly to the downtube cable stop?


----------



## look566 (Aug 19, 2011)

It's a nice feature that prevents the housing from banging against the frame. I left them, but if you didn't mind the banging, I don't see any harm in removing them.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

What's your reasoning for removing them?


----------



## Cut.Aussie (Mar 19, 2011)

Having bought my first Look 566 a few months back I was quite impressed by those little cable guides instead of having to put anti-wear patches on the frame to protect the paint from wear/scratches and the annoying noise of the cable slap the frame on rough roads.

Why don't you like them?


----------



## canyonchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

I love mine - they make cable-routing easier too. 

dp


----------

